# Movistar nightmare



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

Does anyone have any experience of being pursued for payment by Movistar´s solicitors? I cancelled a Trac phone contract last year and after two months of chasing Movistar, they eventually sent an engineer to my home to collect their equipment, for which I was given a receipt. Two months later I received a bill for €514 for “equipment not returned.” I have repeatedly told Movistar that I have a signed receipt proving the equipment was returned but they ignored my protests and now their solicitors have given me notice of court proceedings because, they claim, the equipment was not returned within 15 days of the cancellation notice being received, as stipulated in the contract! I have told them that I look forward to seeing them in court and I would be interested to hear if anyone has had a similar experience.


----------



## Susanita001 (May 28, 2012)

Hi,
A few years ago we received a threatening letter saying there was money outstanding to pay on a bill - seeing as we had a direct debit system not quite sure how this happened. We got in touch with OCU the consumer association. They are great as long as they are privy to all communication between you and Movistar and as long as you tell them soon. OCU is a good thing to belong to anyway INMO as they give great advice for just this type of situation


----------

